

Food Experts Worry as World Population and Hunger Grow - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/22/world/22food.html

======
tokenadult
The most interesting quotation to me in the article:

"'Who is steering this fear and global paranoia about the G.M. cotton and all
these G.M. crops?' said Hans P. Binswanger-Mkhize, a South African agriculture
consultant. 'Show us where the corpses are--the corpses of earthworms, the
corpses of bees, the corpses of antelopes and the corpses of humans. Nobody
has yet ever shown us a corpse.'"

Is fear of continued human improvement of food crops slowing the spread of
more productive agriculture?

